# Farm Dawg



## mybuddy (Mar 2, 2007)

Holy cow!

What a beautiful face! smooooooooch!


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

That is a very very handsome farm hand you have there. What a great face on that boy.


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

mybuddy said:


> Holy cow!
> 
> What a beautiful face! smooooooooch!


Thanks. He is the male version of his mother, for sure.


----------



## mybuddy (Mar 2, 2007)

Can you post a pic of his mommy?


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

he is sooo regal looking. What a dog!


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

hotel4dogs said:


> he is sooo regal looking. What a dog!


HA! He's loving being ungroomed and just running in the meadow and _digging _(grr...) in the dog yard - gotta bury the ball, ya know... :doh:


----------



## nellie'smom (Dec 27, 2007)

Thats a great picture. He is very handsome!


----------



## Bogey's Mom (Dec 23, 2008)

PG, he is awesome looking!!! I don't think I've seen a Crew picture before. Why do you say he is home? Has he been out at shows?


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

Bogey's Mom said:


> PG, he is awesome looking!!! I don't think I've seen a Crew picture before. Why do you say he is home? Has he been out at shows?


Thank you. He's such a good boy. He was out with Cortney Corral. He came home Champion Nitelite's Who's On Deck?


----------



## Fidele (Sep 17, 2008)

He's BEAUTIFUL!!!


----------



## Bogey's Mom (Dec 23, 2008)

Yay!!!!!! I just saw on k9data that he's a Valentine's baby!!! If you get sick of him, just send him my way. He looks like a real pain, and I'm sure you don't need him around.


----------



## AtticusJordie (Aug 15, 2006)

Wow--with a mug like that, he should be gracing the cover of "GR Farm Hand Monthly". 

Great photo--and a great subject to be sure!

SJ


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

I KNEW I wanted a farm!!! lol He is stunning Laura, and I'm sure you're thrilled to have him home.


----------



## cham (Feb 21, 2008)

Pointgold said:


> Thank you. He's such a good boy. He was out with Cortney Corral. He came home Champion Nitelite's Who's On Deck?


 
Whats next for CH Crew? a nice relaxing vacation before going back out? Or is he as CH'ed as much as he can be, and now can look forward to lots and lots of girlfriends? LOL He is his mothers son isnt he! How is Maybe doing? Is she going out on the circuit?


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

I just want to hug him!


----------



## ardita (Jul 14, 2009)

oh wow, he is very very handsome !


----------



## moverking (Feb 26, 2007)

Oh, so he's a _Champion_ Farm Dawg, lol. Boy he looks happy


----------



## beargroomer (Jan 2, 2008)

I know I've said this before, but your dogs are sooooo gorgeous. Crew looks handsome, smart, princely, and kind, too.  What was he looking at when you took this pic?


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

beargroomer said:


> I know I've said this before, but your dogs are sooooo gorgeous. Crew looks handsome, smart, princely, and kind, too.  What was he looking at when you took this pic?


 
Thank you very much. He was actually looking at me. My son Paul took the photo.
He is a sweet dog, all of Zoom's kids have had lovely soft temperaments.


----------



## DNL2448 (Feb 13, 2009)

I agree with everyone who posted before me, he is awesome! Congratulations! I have a farm, got any more of those hands?


----------



## Finn's Fan (Dec 22, 2007)

PG, Crew is my ideal golden! His head is perfect Does he love being a farm hand or would he rather take up hiking in Colorado? We can provide some wildlife excitement if he likes that sort of adventure


----------



## tippykayak (Oct 27, 2008)

What a pretty guy!


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

Finn's Fan said:


> PG, Crew is my ideal golden! His head is perfect Does he love being a farm hand or would he rather take up hiking in Colorado? We can provide some wildlife excitement if he likes that sort of adventure


Crew has VERY strict criteria regarding what he does and who he does it with. They are as follows:
A. The person must breathe air. 
B. The activity must occur on earth.

He's just happy. Watching him we hear the music that always played when Snoopy was dancing.


----------



## MillysMom (Nov 5, 2008)

He is so handsome! I also love the shade of red on the building behind him! It looks like the farming life is treating him very well! And besides, who needs championships when you can dig in the dog yard and set a bad example for your doggie siblings???


----------



## Retrieverlover (Feb 8, 2010)

Pointgold said:


> Thanks. He is the male version of his mother, for sure.


I don't know how often in the last couple weeks I called Crew Zoom and vice versa. When those two are out chasing the ball you can't tell who is who.


----------



## Merlins mom (Jun 20, 2007)

Crew is a truly handsome boy!! Love the way the breeze is ruffling the hair on his (nicely trimmed) ears!


----------



## sameli102 (Aug 23, 2009)

I realize this is an old post but.....what a gorgeous boy!!


----------



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

sameli102 said:


> I realize this is an old post but.....what a gorgeous boy!!


I did a double take too. Always good to see one of Laura's dogs though. She doesn't post too many pics, so this one coming up again was a treat for me.

Hopefully I'm wrong, but I thought Zoom has passed away...


----------



## EvilNessCroft (Feb 17, 2009)

Beautiful! What a sweet face!


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

paula bedard said:


> I did a double take too. Always good to see one of Laura's dogs though. She doesn't post too many pics, so this one coming up again was a treat for me.
> 
> Hopefully I'm wrong, but I thought Zoom has passed away...


 
OH! No - I am happy to report that you are VERY wrong! Zoom, although diagnosed with PU, is in extraordinarily fine health! She keeps the youngsters on their toes, for sure. None of them can keep up with her... This is from today - Field Trip Friday:


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

And these were posted on another thread, after Tuesday's outing - yep, Zoomie will be 9 on 11/2, but she's a very active, healthy, happy girl!


----------



## AlanK (Jun 28, 2008)

Zoom is a doll. How Wonderful that after 9 1/2 years she still lives up to her name. Must feed her well


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

AlanK said:


> Zoom is a doll. How Wonderful that after 9 1/2 years she still lives up to her name. Must feed her well


 
You betcha. Nothing less than 0/10, No Stars for my mutts!


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

Daniela posted a short video on FB of Zoom running with the young boys today. I have NO idea how to share it here, but it's sure fun to see those young boys trying to keep up with The Cougar! :bowrofl:


----------



## firedancer722 (Apr 12, 2010)

Both dogs, Zoom and Crew, are just beautiful.  Cool names, too!


----------



## Retrieverlover (Feb 8, 2010)




----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

Thanks, Daniela!!!


----------



## C's Mom (Dec 7, 2009)

PG - Love the first pic of Crew. I especially like the shape of his mouth/muzzle. Is this what breeders mean when they say a dog has "good bone"? The mouth makes a square shape instead of a longer, thinner muzzle? You must forgive my terminology.


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

C's Mom said:


> PG - Love the first pic of Crew. I especially like the shape of his mouth/muzzle. Is this what breeders mean when they say a dog has "good bone"? The mouth makes a square shape instead of a longer, thinner muzzle? You must forgive my terminology.


Thanks. No, "bone" refers to the legs, generally, and the overall appearance of substance. Crew has a masculine head, with a soft, friendly expression. He does look just like a male version of his mother! I've mistaken them for each other on occasion!


----------

